#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 2009南部獸聚  活動結束~~(內有創作團重要事務)

## 星澈

新的一年   在下一樣來邀請各位~~

2009.2.21（六）2.22（日）　高雄應用科技大學
將舉辦WS9同人誌即賣會(離在下家很近~)

以上活動如無意外皆由在下擔任召集人
集合地點在各活動入口處
活動時間：活動日的中午十二點至下午四點
活動內容：逛展場、拍照、塗鴉版點名簽到
　　　　　吃飯聊天、繪圖切磋、討論[獸同人創作團]相關事項！

有興趣的獸友們　就以私訊聯絡在下吧～(在下亦會自行邀請)
活動時則以手機聯絡

附註：1.WS9門票為150
在下會視情況考慮入場與否(因為缺錢...)
2.欲參加同人誌活動請先詳閱:
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=36971

另外有件事要向與在下合組創作團的獸友們聲明一下：
我們進去並不只是為了玩而已啊！
藉機近距離觀察　暸解一下同人誌在做啥　以確立創作方向也是很重要的~ 


結果這次的活動總共只遇到六位獸友(嘆) 

雖然在下可以體諒各位可能有的難處 
不過完全沒回應和連絡就... 
(望向前年的獸聚 當時的熱情到哪裡去啦~~?!)

----------


## 星澈

新活動再開!!這次在下要擺攤喔~(爆)

2009.5.2（六）5.3（日）　高雄女中活動中心
將舉辦絕對理論3同人誌即賣會
活動網址 : http://blog.yam.com/ATservice
攤位名稱:獸不了

由於在下要顧攤   所以各位在見面後可以自由活動~
活動時間：活動日的中午十二點至下午四點
活動內容：逛展場、拍照、塗鴉版點名簽到
　　　　　聊天、繪圖切磋、討論[獸同人創作團]相關事項！

有興趣的獸友們　就以私訊聯絡在下吧～(在下亦會自行邀請)
還請各位多多捧場~~!!

附註：1.絕對理論3門票為100
2.欲參加同人誌活動請先詳閱:
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=36971

另外由於在下可能要接兵單   
所以若有獸友想代理創作團的事務   還請過來討論事宜  謝謝!!

----------


## GOOSE

(舉手)其實我今天有去orz
也疑似看到大家（是那隻灰色狼嗎？
一直沒去認人（汗

塗鴉版指的是大門的版子
還是靠廁所旁的那塊咧==

（其實我是去學校唸書偷偷溜進去的……///）

----------


## 星澈

本次高雄女中的活動已經圓滿結束
總共遇到六位獸友~

在下顧攤時有些趣事不得不提:
有些同好經過時會露出些許驚訝的表情並前來詢問
對於"在滿場俊男美女中出現一個純獸攤位"的情形感覺新奇
讓在下的心中有著複雜的滋味...

這次擺攤的成績相當不錯
犬良畫的小怪和涅畫的大神很受到歡迎!!
想要和在下算錢的團員就約個時間見面吧~~


TO  GOOSE:
那隻狼是團員小黑貓友情支援cos的~
另外大門和廁所旁的版子都是塗鴉版(爆)
下次聚會時就儘管鼓起勇氣相認吧!!

----------

